# Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich



## rease (9. Mai 2012)

Schönen Guten Abend ihr Teichverückten 

meine Frage an euch, Nussbäume sind ja bekanntermaßen eines der schlimmsten Bäume die man sich direkt am Teich so wünschen kann, so die Meinung vieler Koihalter... Da ich meinen Teich bereits im Alter von 12 Jahren angelegt habe und ständig erweitert und verbessert habe, ist das einzige "problem" die mittlerweile über 30 Jahre alten Nussbäume. Zwei stück an der Zahl... Wusste es halt in dem alter nicht besser und ein neuer Standort kommt für mich nicht in frage, ich muss mit den Bäumen leben... Meine Familie liebt die Walnussbäume 

Skimmer läuft momentan auf hochtouren und macht mir ne Menge arbeit...

zu meiner Frage

1. Sind nussbäume bezüglich der Koihaltung wirklich ein ernstzunehmendes problem ?
2. wenn ja, mit welchen Risiken muss ich rechnen?
3. Netz bei der größe gestaltet sich schwierig und sieht einfach sch....... aus...
4. habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich?


vielen dank...

mfg martin


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich*

Ich sag mal herzlich Willkommen Martin ...

Aber ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer was Dein Nussbaumproblem anbelangt ...

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich*



rease schrieb:


> 1. Sind nussbäume bezüglich der Koihaltung wirklich ein ernstzunehmendes problem ?


Hallo & Willkommen Martin,
ob und in welcher Form es eine Bedrohung ist kann ich leider nicht sagen,
aber grad vorgestern hat Werner in diesem Beitrag erwähnt, dass Walnussschalen  Gerbstoffe enthalten und das natürlich das Wasser beeinflusst.

Hast Du mal Deine Wasserwerte gemessen, ob denn in irgend eine Richtung eine erhöhte Belastung vorliegt? (siehe Anleitungen der Tests oder/und hier die Werte posten)

Vielleicht hilft das für weitere Vermutungen und Tipps


----------



## karsten. (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich*

Hallo

die Dosis macht das Gift

im Teich sollten sicher kaum Blätter verotten

 wobei ich in meiner Einfahrt und vom Rasen im Herbst schon mehrere Schubkarren Blätter entsorge (richtig Arbeit)

zur Wirkung auf Fische kenn ich das 

(vergleichbar Seemandelbaum-blätter)

zur Zeit fallen natürlich reichlich Blüten 
auch nicht so der Hit



> ......
> Geburtenkontrolle unterm Walnussbaum
> 
> Schon im 1. Jahrhundert v. Chr. erwähnte Plinius in seiner "Historia naturalis", dass Walnussbäume anscheinend eine hemmende Wirkung auf andere Pflanzen ausüben. In der Umgebung des Baumes wachsen kaum andere Pflanzen.
> ...


Quelle

ja aber 

die Säure kann man beobachten oder gleich einen Kalkvorrat einbringen 
(siehe _Austernschalen_ Suchfunktion)

die Huminanteile könnten sogar von Vorteil sein. s.v.auch 
oder das


ich würd die Bäume lassen und keschern , skimmen , Muschelschalen versenken 

und  

meinen selber angesetzten Wallnussschnaps unter den Bäumen geniessen 

mfG


----------



## baddie (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich*

Hi, 

also mein Teich war von 1983-2009 zwischen 2 Walnussbäumen gelegen (nicht DIREKT drunter) aber die STämme hatten 3 und 7m Astand zum Teich. Sind auch beides uralte Kollegengewesen bzw. sind es immer noch. 

Ich hatte mit meinem Wasser nie Probleme.....bzw. mit meinen Fischen. Wasserwerte hab ich  nur sporadisch testen lassen und da war nie was im "Roten Bereich".  

Klaro hat man jetzt gerade zur Zeit ein wenig Arbeit damit um die Blütenstände zu keschern (um Blütenstaub habe ich mich noch nie und werde ich mich auch nicht kümmern) aber die Beschattung des Teiches durch die Bäume ist doch Gold wert. Gr+ünes Wasser hatte ich (wie heute auch) immer nur ne zeitlang im Frühling und die max. 10.000 Liter wurden damals nur durch nen OaseFiltoclear gepumpt. 
Und ich muss sagen das mir meine Walnussbäume im Herbst am liebsten sind. Wenn man da in der richtigen Nacht Frost hat ist der Baum innerhalb von 2 Tagen leer und nicht wie viele andere Bäume wo man wochenlang immer und immer wieder Harken und Keschern muss. 
Ok wenn Du keine Netze im Herbst einsetzen willst/kannst dann musst eben mehr Keschern aber ich würde den Bäumen auch auf gar keinen Fall an den Kragen gehen.


----------



## rease (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich*

Hey vielen Dank für die antworten, hat mir wirklich geholfen (insbesondere die lektüre von karsten) TOP !!!

da ich sowieso die bäume in "ruhe" lassen möchte und ich so mit dem Teich leben muss, ist es halt im frühjahr und herbst ein erhöhter aufwand für mich... die puffernde Wirkung der Pflanzen und dem Teichvolumen von 72.000 liter sei mir der ein oder andere Tag ohne pflege hoffentlich verziehen 

na dann wird es wohl morgen mit dem keschern weiter gehen  

lieben gruß martin


----------



## rease (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Echte Walnuss (Juglans regia) 30 Jahre alt...  direkt am Koiteich*



> ich würd die Bäume lassen und keschern , skimmen , Muschelschalen versenken
> 
> und
> 
> ...



hehe ^^ das mit dem schnaps klingt gut, dazu noch nen kühles pils beim dem wetter und der abend am teich ist perfekt 

... die info über den Seemandelbaum hat mich echt gefesselt, hab öfters schon viele positive berichte über huminsäuren und deren wirkung gelesen... naja mal sehen was dran ist...

mfg martin


----------

